# Heidelberg Theological Seminary offering free courses for credit



## Polanus1561 (Oct 18, 2016)

http://heidelbergseminary.org/admissions/free-courses/


----------



## yeutter (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks for the information. I will pass it on to friends in Nepal


----------



## reaganmarsh (Oct 18, 2016)

Now that's pretty cool! I really like that they're trying to serve the Church by giving men who are testing their call the opportunity to see if they are able to handle seminary training. That's Kingdom-mindedness. May their tribe increase.


----------



## timfost (Oct 19, 2016)

I audited a course from there a couple of years ago (HTS is a relatively new RCUS seminary). I would highly recommend. I've met Dr. Koerner on several occasions and have thoroughly benefited from his knowledge, instruction and preaching.


----------



## Polanus1561 (Oct 19, 2016)

timfost said:


> I audited a course from there a couple of years ago (HTS is a relatively new RCUS seminary). I would highly recommend. I've met Dr. Koerner on several occasions and have thoroughly benefited from his knowledge, instruction and preaching.



is it offically attached to RCUS? I do like their clear course outline and their choice of books! Berkhof, Calvin, Bavinck with Turretin, Reymond to supplement their ST


----------



## timfost (Oct 20, 2016)

John Yap said:


> is it offically attached to RCUS?



Yes. From their mission statement:



> Heidelberg Theological Seminary shall have as its main mission the goal of training and preparing men who are committed to being faithful and devoted pastors in the Reformed Church in the United States (and sister denominations), all to the glory of the one head of the church, the Lord and Savior Jesus Christ.



http://heidelbergseminary.org/about-us/about-hts/


----------

